# Browning 2000 2 3/4



## dhdyl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just got a B2000 2 3/4 shot gun mint condition, not sure what f&n has to do with browning? it's made in belgium. it's very light and mounts great. got a dove today, first time out. never saw a 2000 before any input on the gun would be great. I also own a F&N 270 best rifle i've evr shot, alittle heavy but would'nt trade it for the world!!!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

The B2000 were made by F&N for Browning. They are great guns, but you will need different barrels for it. The 2.75 in chambered barrel has two gas ports for shooting the shorter, less powerfull shells. The 3 in chambered barrel has one gas port so weaker shells may not cycle.

I really liked the lefthand side load and the workmanship of the guns.

I hope it helps.


----------

